# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Τηλεόραση > [Τηλεόραση] Schaub Lorenz LT20-61H1-6

## jimison

Γεια σας φίλοι μου. Έχει ένα πρόβλημα η τηλεόραση 20’’ που αναφέρω στον τίτλο. Όταν την ανοίγω (από την κατάσταση stand bay) τα χρώματα είναι παραμορφωμένα  (πολλές γραμμές και πολύχρωμα χιόνια) και μετά από ένα με ενάμιση  περίπου λεπτό καθαρίζει και παίζει κανονικά! Πριν 2 μήνες έφτιαχνε σε μισό λεπτό! Αυτό γίνεται από οποιαδήποτε πηγή εικόνας (tuner, ext, dvd, scart). Ο ήχος λειτουργεί κανονικά. Είναι αγορασμένη πριν 5 χρόνια.
Ευχαριστώ εξ αρχής Δημήτρης..
 :Confused1:

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Μάλλον τρ/κό

----------


## jimison

Εννοείς το εξωτερικό τροφοδοτικό 15v ;
  Θα δοκιμάσω κάποιο άλλο…

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

> Εννοείς το εξωτερικό τροφοδοτικό 15v ;
>   Θα δοκιμάσω κάποιο άλλο…


τη  λύση  στο  πρόβλημα  μπορεί  να  σου  την  δώσει  η  astra service
καμία  σχέση  το  p.s.u  με  το  πρόβλημα

----------


## jimison

ξέρεις κατι συγκεκριμένο σχετικά με τη βλάβη;

----------


## eebabs2000

*Μπορεί* να φταίει κάποιος ηλεκτρολυτικός κοντά στον επεξεργαστή εικόνας...

----------


## jimison

IMG_20120831_155118.jpg      Μήπως ένας απ’τους δυο που έχω κυκλώσει με κόκκινο χρώμα?

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

> IMG_20120831_155118.jpg      Μήπως ένας απ’τους δυο που έχω κυκλώσει με κόκκινο χρώμα?



σου  το  εξήγησα  σε  πιο  πάνω  πόστ  που  να  την  πάς επειδή  είναι  κίνας  το  μοντέλο  εκεί θα  βρείς  λύση  τις  έχω  δουλέψει  γι'αυτό  σου  απάντησα.  ο φίλος  που  είπε  για  πυκνωτές  έχει επισκευάσει  παρόμοιο  μοντέλο  με  το  ίδιο  πρόβλημα;
Να  γίνει  κατανοητό  πλέον  ότι  οι  σύνχρονες  tν με  βλάβη  στις  main είναι  δύσκολες  στην  επισκευή  αν  δεν  έχουμε  βοηθήματα  ή  γνώσεις  το  φτιάξτο  μόνος  σου  έχει  αποτυχία  99,9%  πλέον  και  στην  ανακύκλωση  αυτά  ελπίζω  να  έγινα  σαφής

----------


## gtferrari

Φίλε μου δεν την έχω πετύχει αυτήν την βλάβη για να σε βοηθήσω άμεσα άλλα μπορώ να το κάνω έμμεσα. Λογικά θα συμφωνούν και οι υπόλοιποι ότι κατά μεγάλο ποσοστό έχεις πρόβλημα σε κάποιον ηλεκτρολυτικό πυκνωτή. Αυτό που μπορώ εγώ να σου προτείνω , αν αυτός δεν φαίνεται οπτικά (φουσκωμένος), είναι να την αφήσεις να ζεσταθεί και όταν θα παίζει καλά θα πάρεις ένα ψυκτικό και θα ψεκάζεις αργά και σταθερά έναν έναν τους πυκνωτές. Όταν θα σου ξαναπαρουσιάσει το πρόβλημα τότε τον έχεις βρει. Για επιβεβαίωση του ότι έχεις βρει τον σωστό προσπάθησε να ζεστάνεις, τον πυκνωτή που σου προκάλεσε την αλλαγή, με πηγή θερμού αέρα και δες αν θα ξαναέρθει στα καλά της ή άφησε την πάλι την τηλεόραση να ζεσταθεί και όταν θα παίζει πάλι καλά ξανακρύωσε τον πυκνωτή που υποπτεύεσαι. Ελπίζω να σε βοήθησα.

----------


## jimison

σ'ευχαριστώ  Γιάννη για τις οδηγίες. θα θεωρήσω λογική και πιο πιθανή τη βλάβη ηλεκτρολυτικού,  χωρίς να αποκλείω την υπόθεση που κάνει ο Νίκος ! θα κάνω δοκιμή με το ψυκτικό και βλέπουμε... 
ευχαριστώ όλους για τις απαντήσεις!
δέχομαι κι άλλες απόψεις αν υπάρχουν , το μονό, θα ήθελα να είναι δοκιμασμένες  :OK:

----------


## eebabs2000

> σου  το  εξήγησα  σε  πιο  πάνω  πόστ  που  να  την  πάς επειδή  είναι  κίνας  το  μοντέλο  εκεί θα  βρείς  λύση  τις  έχω  δουλέψει  γι'αυτό  σου  απάντησα.  ο φίλος  που  είπε  για  πυκνωτές  έχει επισκευάσει  παρόμοιο  μοντέλο  με  το  ίδιο  πρόβλημα;
> Να  γίνει  κατανοητό  πλέον  ότι  οι  σύνχρονες  tν με  βλάβη  στις  main είναι  δύσκολες  στην  επισκευή  αν  δεν  έχουμε  βοηθήματα  ή  γνώσεις  το  φτιάξτο  μόνος  σου  έχει  αποτυχία  99,9%  πλέον  και  στην  ανακύκλωση  αυτά  ελπίζω  να  έγινα  σαφής


H αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν έχω επισκευάσει παρόμοια, γι' αυτό και είπα *μπορεί* να φταίει ηλεκτρολυτικός...

----------


## jimison

ok δεκτό !!! καποιος αλλος που εχει επισκευασει τετοια βλαβη ;;;   :Confused1:

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

> ok δεκτό !!! καποιος αλλος που εχει επισκευασει τετοια βλαβη ;;;


εγώ επισκεύασα  αρκετές  την  απάντηση  σου  την  έδωσα  σε  προηγούμενο  πόστ

----------


## jimison

0013.gif
ok μου λες να παω για service στην astra...
50-80 κοστος επισκευης + 40 αποκοδ/της mpg4 ...παω για καινουργια (130-180 euro)

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

> 0013.gif
> ok μου λες να παω για service στην astra...
> 50-80 κοστος επισκευης + 40 αποκοδ/της mpg4 ...παω για καινουργια (130-180 euro)




εγώ δεν μπορώ να  ξέρω πόσο  θα  πληρώσεις  για  να  επισκευάσεις  δεν  είναι  δικό  μου  θέμα  εγώ  σου  λέω  ποιός  μπορεί  να  τη  φτιάξει  
να  σου  πώ  ότι  το  σασί  είναι BEKO  αντίγραφο δέν  το  έχει  ο σειτανίδης  γιατί το  φοράγανε  μόνο  οι schaub-lorenz,telefunken με   κατασκευή  σε  εργοστάσιο  στην  άπω  ανατολή  τότε.  αυτά

----------

